
Google's Login Chief Would Rather You Use Apple's Sign-In Than Using Passwords - wtmt
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/12/18662594/google-login-apple-sso-account-security-passwords-mark-risher
======
stevenwliao
Here's the quote (possibly edited by The Verge):

> Even if they’re clicking our competitors button when they’re logging into
> sites, that’s still way better than typing in a bespoke username and
> password, or more commonly, a recycled username and password.

